
0day exploit on ES File explorer - mariedm
https://threader.app/thread/1085460755313508352
======
moviuro
see also [https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/16/android-app-es-file-
explor...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/16/android-app-es-file-explorer-
expose-data/)

1\. What about the timeline?

2\. What about IPv6?

